# when you hear the name "Africa", whats the next thing that comes to your mind?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

i am just curious to know, but when you hear that name Africa, what exactly comes to your mind? i will be very glad to hear from you


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Tanzania.

Tanzania is one of the television sponsers for the local pro soccer(football) team here, so they play tons of tourism ads. They also have ads in the stadium too.

One of the ads in the stadium during a Seattle Sounders FC game


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

naked black people running around with ak 47s and constant tribal warfare over whatever they can find to complain about. An aids infection rate of +90%, Starvation, and an overall low quality of life. 

I don't know that much about Africa, so that's an honest opinion right there based on ignorance of the place, I only pay attention when they hit global news, like somali pirates or something.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Name as in the country?

I think of starving children unfortunately and amazing safaris.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Third world.


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

Sand, coloured people... shakira. lol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Elephants, giraffes, lions, cheetahs, all those super cool animals. Duh.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

the Serengeti of course.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

krutq said:


> Sand, coloured people... shakira. lol


Shakira's from Colombia, South America.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A dancing African woman.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

i always think of poverty as the first thing in my mind. lack of food and good water and stuff


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Toto


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poverty


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Toto


You beat me to it!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Aids, poverty. Lions, elephants. (I realise this is not found throughout the continent, but it's the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

mardymoo said:


> Shakira's from Colombia, South America.


haha I know... But in the world cup song she sings "this time for africa" 
I listened to it very loud this morning :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Aids, Rapists, Crime, Warlords, Money Pit


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

The Birth-Place of Humanity
Great Rift Valley 
Olaudah Equiano 
Mobile Phones
Nollywood
Femi Kuti 
Giraffes 
Zaire 


And am I the only one who sees past the "poor semi-naked starving black AIDS infested" image that is presented to us on the news? Africa is our home.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

safaris, animals (elephants, giraffes, cheetahs, lions, etc) poverty, starvation, people killing each other.



> The Birth-Place of Humanity


that too.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

lynx. though I don't use it since I'm not 16.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mardymoo said:


> Name as in the country?


africa's not a country.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Charlize Theron and other African American women


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> africa's not a country.


According to Sarah Palin it is.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This hilarious Resi 5 parody I remember watching :lol


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Samuel eto

Sometimes Kenya comes into mind.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

the Toto song...lol


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

or


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I came hear to hear that toto tune


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Toto


This was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Either soccer or Heart of Darkness. You tell me what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Continent.

(wow i'm really small minded. but you asked me what the first thing that comes to mind is...well really the first thing that comes to mind is the echo of what i just read, which is the question surrounding Africa. But the second word that comes to mind is simply continent. Yes really. But after that comes a flood of other associations, such as poverty, third world, AIDS, trafficking, safari--but mostly social issues.)


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Mean Girls.










Why yes, I am very cultured.


----------



## Young Money (Feb 6, 2013)

Emineke!


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

sub-saharan africa at the moment: one giant cluster****

africa in general: a place that has much more history and is much more interesting than most people know. It hasn't always been terrible.

i see the reason for Africa not having as many cities etc. throughout history (although there were plenty of cities) is that it is harder to grow enough food to have a significant food surplus in the tropics (that's why most civilizations we remember as great (Rome, Han China, Etc.) are in temperate zones. This is not to say that Africa lacked civilizations (Mali empire, Kingdom of Zimbabwe, Trading cities, various other kingdoms). It is just harder to grow enough food because you either have desert or inhospitable jungle. 

I also think of Egypt and Nubia. I cannot remember the name but I also remember a script indigenous to Nigeria, but the name escaped me. 

overall Africa is misunderstood and unfortunately a cluster**** at the time

what a shame

peace and sorry if i said anything offensive i didn't mean to and sorry if i am wrong about any facts


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

When I hear 'Africa' I think of confused people thinking it's a country. Then I think of Third and Fourth World living conditions.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It used to be exotic animals. Now it's instability, civil unrest, and crushing epidemics.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

a glorious sunset with heat waves shimmering through the air.

a lone tree's silhouette against the backdrop of stratified purples, orange, brown and black earth.

an elephant sauntering past that tree as it makes it way into the open country..

elephants RULE man..


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Aids, starving kids, lack of technology, animals, kids not in school


----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

Kunta Kinte.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Waka Waka.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

So much ignorance in this thread. But then again, that's what the media wants.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

think about the cape buffalo hunt I will never be able to go on  Would love to go hunt africa someday.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I think of a lot of things in rapid succession. 
I think of the 54-odd countries in Africa, I think about how long it will be before Botswana becomes the first Sub-Saharan nation to become first-world, I think about the thousands of languages ,and I go through what Swahili I do know, I think about why Sierra-Leone is in dire poverty and why Botswana has been one of the fastest growing economies for decades, I think about the diversity in ethnicity,religion and culture, I think of Ancient Egypt, I think of Carthage, I think of Malaria prevention, I think of Africa's wildlife, I think of the New World Diaspora, I think of the Rift Valley, I think of the Egyptian revolution, I think of the brief musical renaissance of Ethiopia, I think of the Bedouin people, I think of the Portuguese Castles in Angola, I think of the Roman Amphitheatres in Libya, I think of German-speaking Namibians, I think of the Afrikaner language, I think of Street Art in Tunisia, I think of Nigerian skyscrapers, I think of Timbuktu, I think of Socotra and dragon's blood trees, I think of Madagascan lemurs, I think of gay rights activists in South Africa, I think of Moroccan food.

And then I think about how so few people know anything about the continent humanity originated from, and how everyone thinks of stupid things like tribal nomads, famines and child soldiers somehow being endemic to more than a billion people on the second-largest continent on Earth.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I"ve been to Africa twice and NO! I didn't c Hungry Kids or Wild Animals! ...before we travel first time I asked my mot/ther: Do they have Food? Pens? lololol.......................my pare/nts families were immigrants.....and my pare/nts were born, rase and married there!/


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I bless the raaaaaiiiinns down in Africa

I bless the raaaaaiiiinns down in Africa


----------



## Zack96 (Mar 6, 2013)

Vice magazine


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Rhodesia/ The Rhodesian Bush War/how the English government went out of it's way to ruin the most prosperous country in all of Africa and let it fall into the hands of who is basically Black Hitler


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Mostly African animals come to mind.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

eygipt-moracco-libya in general it reminds me of arabs.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

txsadude said:


> Waka Waka.


Lol this. Also black people, Lion King, exotic animals, war, AIDS, apartheid-era South Africa, Mt Kilimanjaro, Victoria Falls, the Nile, Tintin in the Congo and David Attenborough documentaries.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Desert and many animals running and eating and hunting each other.
Lol, I watch too much National Geographic.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


>


hahahaha, nice


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey whoa,whoa,whoa!

Some of U like My friend Brasilia, say quite nice things but some people say bad things,which may be true,but should rather say it with more sympathy.

I don't see anyone saying "I wish I could help" or "I feel guilty".

But then again the thread asked what was the first thing that came to mind.

I for one think of all the hungry,not starving,hungry people living here,I think about all the victims,of the civil wars,I think about all the animals that makes this the best continent in the world,I think of all the poor children who must grow up without a mother or a father,I think about all the people who can't afford medicine,I think that down here in africa there are some of the most amazing people,like myself, on earth with unique personalities and some whom have very warm hearts.

The world needs africans more than africa needs the world!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Black Panther is the first thing that comes to mind lol
Jesus
Egypt
African Music


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

the ignorance in this thread amazes me....

oh look i have internet...

and im white...

some of the negatives do hold true though, but seriously guys - do some research

i mean this in the nicest way possible, of course...


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Barette said:


> I bless the raaaaaiiiinns down in Africa
> 
> I bless the raaaaaiiiinns down in Africa


Gonna take some time to do the things we never haaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

TBH, the very beginning of Lion King. I also thought of those white, college kids that go have a trip to an Africa country and take pictures with the kids. I also think of people that refer to Africa only as a monolith, even though it's a giant continent with hundreds of cultures and differing issues.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

serious kudo's for the guys who mentioned Toto, some of our wildlife and wonderful outdoor country


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

We are the world


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Nada said:


>


Bhaha, i was about to post the same video.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

A continent.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Lions
Grass
Tigers
Hyenas 
Water buffaloes
Black people
Aliens
President Lincoln


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I see people r posting nicer things .


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Sahara


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

lions


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

honestly, i think of a place that is close to nature, like the indigenous tribes............then i think of poverty and corruption, but also all the people who are fighting against those things. i know it is not like that in all of Africa, but its just the first thing that comes to mind... like how when you hear Texas you think of a bunch of ********.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I also think Egypt, since my family has property there. Haven't been yet, but am looking forward to swimming in the Mediterranean.

Also, no one else thinks of Charlize Theron when thinking of Africa? Weird.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

For ten cents a day u can feed Abiola for a week... call in the next ten minutes and ull get a free t shirt that says "Take that Angelina!... i can save african babies too!"


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

This is what I think of Africa, It's crackin in Kenya!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

African American Woman:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

beauty of all colors


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

The very first things that would spring to mind would be poverty.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Vast lands I'd love to travel.

However, the first thing that came to mind while observing the thread title is that it was likely to very quickly result in people getting touchy about "sensitive" discussion material and overreact to assumptions made (while making assumptions themselves).


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

East african women


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-Diverse Population
-A continent of many languages.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

A place I'd love to visit.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

primitive sub-saharan/black africa.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

not to be raciest but i think of:
open fires
mud huts
rough field landing strips
russian aircraft
children with flies on there face
people who eat dogs
tribal conflict
genocide
diamonds
a few states with no age to consent set


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Elephants, ciraffes, lions, zebras, savannas, sunshine, black skinny people, starving kids, poor houses, bad hygiene, HIV, rapes, girl circumcision.....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Hellhole".

And I get to go there for a few weeks in October, yay. (actually genuinely excited lol).


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zombies in the Sahara. Like actual coming back from the dead and shambling around waiting to eat someone zombies.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

temperate grassland
dry savannah
tropical rainforest
great wildlife
tribal cultural origins
the birth place of the human species
beautiful weather
militia and lawlessness
the rich and poor divide
racial and tribal division
government corruption
european imperialism
racism and inequality (more when I think of s.a, from the people i've come into contact with at work)

and cases of appalling human rights abuse or gang related torture/mob justice





:c


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Third world


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

It's sad how ignorant people here are.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

gomenne said:


> It's sad how ignorant people here are.


Seriously.

In one of my classes (African-American studies), the professor asked the students what they thought about Africa/Africans the only things that came up were mud huts, lions, AIDS and starvation. They think South Africa is the only "civilized" country on the continent.

As someone with family from West Africa who are *NOT* starving or AIDS infected, I think this is just pathetic. Most of the information about Africa that finds its way to the US is full of bias, pity and blatant lies. People have cars and cell phones. They live in houses. They have grocery stores and markets. Yes, there is a lot of poverty (affects some areas more than others) and government corruption. But Africa is not "primitive" and not everyone is in various stages of starvation/dehydration, running from lions, and waiting for white people to come and save them. :roll


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

"The Gods must be crazy"


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Relz said:


> Seriously.
> 
> In one of my classes (African-American studies), the professor asked the students what they thought about Africa/Africans the only things that came up were mud huts, lions, AIDS and starvation. They think South Africa is the only "civilized" country on the continent.
> 
> As someone with family from West Africa who are *NOT* starving or AIDS infected, I think this is just pathetic. Most of the information about Africa that finds its way to the US is full of bias, pity and blatant lies. People have cars and cell phones. They live in houses. They have grocery stores and markets. Yes, there is a lot of poverty (affects some areas more than others) and government corruption. But Africa is not "primitive" and not everyone is in various stages of starvation/dehydration, running from lions, and waiting for white people to come and save them. :roll


I'm from Africa myself and when I say that people would be asking "Do you have monkeys, tigers, lions ..." It's just :no


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I thought the word beach but I saw a picture of Africa.


----------



## Breakitback (Sep 24, 2012)

literally the first thing after i read the title? 
funny enough, elephants.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

For some reason the film 'Mean Girls' come into my mind :S


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Red soil
- My heritage/Ghana
- Various types of music
- Diversity
- Football(Soccer)


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Me


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Kony


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

crackers!!!!


notsrs


black people
voodoo
Safari


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

The first thing that comes to my mind is the course that I'm taking: History of Africa.

Some words that come up to mind when I think Africa are:

wild
exotic
mysterious
free
origin
deja-vu
paradise
violence
jungle
enslavement
mother


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Somalia
Effed
China
Global economic organizations and their stranglehold and manipulation over rapidly emerging economies. 
Deliberate destabilization. 
Military intervention.
The industry of "humanitarian aid".
Simple methods of eradicating environmental degradation, poverty and means of supplying energy. 
Minerals
Labour
Rights
Tension
Tired


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I think about the trip I'm planning to take to Tunisia (as soon as I get the money together) and about a person who is very special to me...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

-African masks
-Hot weather
-Exotic Animals


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

The very first thing I think of is just a map of Africa.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

The shape of the continent and small children. What do people first think of when they hear "America?"


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

I used to think "poverty" when I was younger, because it's a common stereotype, but nowadays I only remember of Candice Swanepoel, a south african model


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

African elephants, nelson Mandela etc


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Mineral wealth.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sand and then colourful clothes. Like this:










damn that pictures big, sorry.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Charlize Theron and other African American women


She's not really African American, she's South African...

OK nevermind, I see she became African American in 2007.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Most of you guys who said poverty are ignorant yes there are poor places in Africa but that doesn't mean it's like that everywhere and Africa is not a country wtf?? Africa is a beautiful place but on tv they show you all the bad things because they don't want you to know what it's truly like.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> Most of you guys who said poverty are ignorant yes there are poor places in Africa but that doesn't mean it's like that everywhere and Africa is not a country wtf?? Africa is a beautiful place but on tv they show you all the bad things because they don't want you to know what it's truly like.


The title is the first things that comes to your mind. Yeah, if you look into it there are a lot of areas that get along just fine, (India is the same) but you can't really blame people who don't living there from having an initial opinion that comes from the media.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Shakira


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Shakira


??


----------



## michaelwyatt2014 (Jun 5, 2014)

Considering my ignorance of Africa - I think of poverty and violence stricken tribal communities. (Though; I know Africa is highly diverse in wealthy and poor regions)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*The Dark Continent.*

(It's a well known phrase. Google it.)


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

starving little kid


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

AIDS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Africa - Sahara Desert


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Machetes and black people....


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Fear


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Black people o.o


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> Most of you guys who said poverty are ignorant yes there are poor places in Africa but that doesn't mean it's like that everywhere and Africa is not a country wtf?? Africa is a beautiful place but on tv they show you all the bad things because they don't want you to know what it's truly like.


Are you serious right now or am i being trolled?....


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Black laughing kids.

I have actually been to Africa. Ghana to be specific. So many black laughing kids. They all wanted us white people (they actually called us Obruni, which means "white person", it's not racist in their culture) to snap photos of them. That was pretty different.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> ??







My nieces almost drove me crazy with this song :|


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Jamipat said:


> i am just curious to know, but when you hear that name Africa, what exactly comes to your mind? i will be very glad to hear from you


It really depends on the context of the conversation. If someone were to walk up to me and simply say "Africa", then walk off I would wonder what they were up to :lol

Right now, I'm wondering what I should be thinking when I hear the word Africa.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

the shape of the continent


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Jamipat said:


> i am just curious to know, but when you hear that name Africa, what exactly comes to your mind? i will be very glad to hear from you


"I'm an African I'm an African,
and I know what's happenin'

...

I wasn't born in Ghana, 
but Africa's my mama."

Yeah, that's a Dead Prez song. I'm not sure why, but that's the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

National Geographic and boobs of the indigenous women.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Corruption, diseases, war, famine, AIDS, genocide, hunger, poachers, pirates, flies, meerkats and Africa's most famous terrorist/con artist, Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

housebunny said:


> the shape of the continent


Yeah to be honest this is the first thing that comes to mind for me too.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

David Attenborough


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> David Attenborough


yeah I could listen to him talk all day...


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

I think of wilderness and wildlife.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Jungle, black people, lion.

If I think a little more, then this:


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I bless the rains.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

elephants, lions and giraffes :/


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Poverty, AIDs, war.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*North Africa*: Pharaohs, Pyramids, Deserts, Egypt, Morocco, Arabic language, assassination of Gaddafi in Libya
*West Africa:* Sahara, common part of Africa that witnessed slavery in the past decades; MANY French speakers
*Central Africa:* giraffes, elephants, Democratic Republic of Congo & C.A.R being in chaos
*East Africa:* Somalia going through hell until this day, Sudan being externally divided, Somali pirates, Swahili language, Rwandan genocide; quite a few Arabic speakers here as well
*Southern Africa:* Nelson Mandela, Madagascar, known for apartheid times; soccer

I will not rant.But, the media does a horrible job for stereotyping Africa as being that one area that is known to only have commercials of starving Black kids on television. It's a region with many races, religions, and languages despite countries' issues within the region. Enough said.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Culture(s)
Ancestry


----------



## Sunganani (May 9, 2014)

Home...


----------



## Sunganani (May 9, 2014)

I think of it as home


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Baboons.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

My step-father, who was born and raised in Liberia.

And corpses, because my step-father used to tell me some really frightening stories about his first-hand experience of the Civil War in Liberia.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A Beautiful but dodgy country run by corruption who don't know what they have . It could be the richest continent on the planet but I doubt they will get their **** together ever . 
I feel sorry for the few that are smart and capable but are stomped on.

*Mod edit*


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

krutq said:


> Sand, coloured people... shakira. lol


Best post so far.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Are you serious right now or am i being trolled?....


No are you serious or am I being trolled?? okay first of all Africa had a lot of resources like gold, silver, and diamonds and they were pretty wealthy until the Europeans came and stole it all


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Wild life, peaceful tribal people, kettle drums.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

They eat da poo poo!





DEEPAH!

This and Somalian Pirates, the Rwandan genocide that took place in the 90's..

And my buddy 'Eddie' who is from West Africa. One of the coolest dudes I know.

And the French language..


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Safari's, and Ebola virus.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Continent. Yeah; I'm boring, aren't I?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The Lords Prayer in Swahili






:yes


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Diversity
Diaspora
Potential


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Timon and Pumbaa


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

London


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Taplow said:


> London


lmafo

I think of loins and zebras


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

mike91 said:


> lmafo
> 
> I think of loins and zebras


What's that got to do with me?


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

**** hole


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Exploitation
Colonization 
Repression 
a nation of oppressed people


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

lindsay lohan lol


----------



## frosted (Jun 8, 2014)

"Africa; the land of the rhinos" because those are lyrics to a song (though in my native language)


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Paprika


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Going crazy said:


> Exploitation
> Colonization
> Repression
> a nation of oppressed people


*This. This. This.*

You said everything I was going to say.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> The Lords Prayer in Swahili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> No are you serious or am I being trolled?? okay first of all Africa* had* a lot of resources like gold, silver, and diamonds and they were pretty wealthy until the Europeans came and stole it all


Africa is still rich with natural resources... That doesn't change the fact that the poorest countries in the world are situated in Africa.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I have learned that Africa is beyond criticism. If anything is wrong there, it's someone else's fault.


----------



## GeneralTullius (Aug 26, 2013)

Poor people and the desert are the first things that come to mind, followed by the african plains, safaris, and AIDS


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*The Nelson Mandela Comment Was Just WRONG!..Along with the Flies Part*



nubly said:


> Corruption, diseases, war, famine, AIDS, genocide, hunger, poachers, pirates, flies, meerkats and Africa's most famous terrorist/con artist, Nelson Mandela.


Umm..1st off..:wtf 2nd Yes Nelson Mandela..did a few drastic things..i don't think i'd call it terrorism..in the least..what Mandela did/done..is minuscule compared to the sh*t the Racist South African whites pulled..heck the white racist South Africans..or proper word "Cheese Eaters" (Boers: from Netherlands) & Buck Teeth (No Offense) (Racist British Colonists) felt they were above everyone & everything..heck..they didn't even like their own children..made Black South African women take care of their kids..then when they grew attachment to the kids..or the kids grew attachment..sent the nanny/sitter away...the kids probably didn't even have much relationship with their actual parents..but i'm going off..the racist white's put Mandela in jail..for about..uh..27ish years..i believe..Mandela never seeing his family..or children, he gave up his freedom so that Black South Africans could have freedom..from racism, discrimination & murder..cus guess what, blacks were *KILLED*..thousands..& for what?..living in their givin country..might i add...all you hear racist whites say in America or Europe etc..is *GO BACK TO YOUR COUNTRY!* yet..they're in their country & your still giving them hell..i'm sorry but that Mandela comment set me off..i don't think you get it..i don't think you get discrimination..& please tell me if i'm missing anything..if i offended you..or misspoke..i apologize..i tend to do that, but Mandela is not a terrorist..he's a peaceful man..who just wanted his people to live in peace..i don't see how "rich white people are the victims" ..yes he got help from the Soviet's etc..i think anyone would do something drastic if their people were being hunted like animals..don't you think?..& while some of the stuff about the African continent are in fact true; i sensed a bit of ignorance from your post..especially on the "flies" part.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*& Just One More Thing..I'll Add*

I get that the African Continent..is not the most popular..or known for good things..& yes some of the negative is very accurate unfortunately..but i also feel that people are puppets of the media..a lot of stuff by news outlets & the papers etc, Are not always true..they need to sell sh*t, so they'll sell something that gets people's attention..& people become sheep..people will believe anything..for instance "A celebrity drowned her baby" etc..without any hard facts or evidence..the media doesn't care about educating..they want people to be ignorant etc...& yes there is some truth..especially in my ancestral home of Nigeria (*a country in Africa* by the way)..yes there are corrupt politicians..& that psychopathic Boko Haram sh*theads:x..but the country also has it's positive points..nice beaches..a carnival festival they do..at certain seasons with different costumes, colors & masquerades etc..colorful clothing, attire, hospitable people..yes Nigeria is struggling..but the President is doing his best..the same with a few other African leaders..& their countries...but no..the media wants to lump everybody & everything together:no..while i'm lazy & i don't research a lot..if i'm gonna make a judgement..i at least want to have some facts...majority of the comments here are tame..but some people really baffle me..& make me wonder how in the h*ll they have SA..& how anyone could feel sorry for them?..or sympathize..but those are only a tiny fraction..of a few that i saw..not calling out anyone.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

sio said:


> *This. This. This.*
> 
> You said everything I was going to say.


Haha there had to be at least some logic on here lol 
the joke is on the people who put the silly senseless comments because they're displaying huge ignorance but i guess we could blame our educational system here in the US lol 
The first thing that comes to mind wen i think of america is ignorance :blank


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Usually the first thing that comes to mind are views of the savanna and lions. "Lion King" often comes to mind. African motifs in music, art and film played a big role in the early-mid 90s and I find are reminiscent of childhood for me.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

"ah zabenyaaaa!"


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

lions


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Probably because of all the World Cup matches going on, I think of South Africa as the host nation 4 years ago lol.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> Umm..1st off..:wtf 2nd Yes Nelson Mandela..did a few drastic things..i don't think i'd call it terrorism..in the least..what Mandela did/done..is minuscule compared to the sh*t the Racist South African whites pulled..heck the white racist South Africans..or proper word "Cheese Eaters" (Boers: from Netherlands) & Buck Teeth (No Offense) (Racist British Colonists) felt they were above everyone & everything..heck..they didn't even like their own children..made Black South African women take care of their kids..then when they grew attachment to the kids..or the kids grew attachment..sent the nanny/sitter away...the kids probably didn't even have much relationship with their actual parents..but i'm going off..the racist white's put Mandela in jail..for about..uh..27ish years..i believe..Mandela never seeing his family..or children, he gave up his freedom so that Black South Africans could have freedom..from racism, discrimination & murder..cus guess what, blacks were *KILLED*..thousands..& for what?..living in their givin country..might i add...all you hear racist whites say in America or Europe etc..is *GO BACK TO YOUR COUNTRY!* yet..they're in their country & your still giving them hell..i'm sorry but that Mandela comment set me off..i don't think you get it..i don't think you get discrimination..& please tell me if i'm missing anything..if i offended you..or misspoke..i apologize..i tend to do that, but Mandela is not a terrorist..he's a peaceful man..who just wanted his people to live in peace..i don't see how "rich white people are the victims" ..yes he got help from the Soviet's etc..i think anyone would do something drastic if their people were being hunted like animals..don't you think?..& while some of the stuff about the African continent are in fact true; i sensed a bit of ignorance from your post..especially on the "flies" part.


I admit.... Calling Nelson Mandela a terrorist is kind of way out of left field.... But you don't gotta play the all white people are evil card on us. I grew up in Crenshaw bro.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Kiba said:


> I admit.... Calling Nelson Mandela a terrorist is kind of way out of left field.... But you don't gotta play the all white people are evil card on us. I grew up in Crenshaw bro.


I didn't mean White's in general..I thought it would make sense if I said "racist whites that way people would distinguish..I in no way shape or form, believe all whites to be that way...sorry if I didn't address that.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I bless the rains down in Africa....


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

1. Civil wars
2. The Gods Must Be Crazy (1980)


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

Ancient Egypt.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> I bless the rains down in Africa....


'' youre coming in 12.30 flight, going to take some time to do the things we never had time to do'..

......

and also....Leo lions......


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> '' youre coming in 12.30 flight, going to take some time to do the things we never had time to do'..
> 
> ......
> 
> and also....Leo lions......


LOL!


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Africa- Sexy Muscly Men  just saying..


----------



## ThunderChild (May 23, 2014)

Lynx Africa...I love the smell of that deodorant.


----------



## Austere (Jun 10, 2014)

Poverty, starvation, crime, awesome animals, underdeveloped rural areas and emerging metropolises. I actually only think of sub-Saharan countries by default.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> Umm..1st off..:wtf 2nd Yes Nelson Mandela..did a few drastic things..i don't think i'd call it terrorism..in the least..what Mandela did/done..is minuscule compared to the sh*t the Racist South African whites pulled..heck the white racist South Africans..or proper word "Cheese Eaters" (Boers: from Netherlands) & Buck Teeth (No Offense) (Racist British Colonists) felt they were above everyone & everything..heck..they didn't even like their own children..made Black South African women take care of their kids..then when they grew attachment to the kids..or the kids grew attachment..sent the nanny/sitter away...the kids probably didn't even have much relationship with their actual parents..but i'm going off..the racist white's put Mandela in jail..for about..uh..27ish years..i believe..Mandela never seeing his family..or children, he gave up his freedom so that Black South Africans could have freedom..from racism, discrimination & murder..cus guess what, blacks were *KILLED*..thousands..& for what?..living in their givin country..might i add...all you hear racist whites say in America or Europe etc..is *GO BACK TO YOUR COUNTRY!* yet..they're in their country & your still giving them hell..i'm sorry but that Mandela comment set me off..i don't think you get it..i don't think you get discrimination..& please tell me if i'm missing anything..if i offended you..or misspoke..i apologize..i tend to do that, but Mandela is not a terrorist..he's a peaceful man..who just wanted his people to live in peace..i don't see how "rich white people are the victims" ..yes he got help from the Soviet's etc..i think anyone would do something drastic if their people were being hunted like animals..don't you think?..& while some of the stuff about the African continent are in fact true; i sensed a bit of ignorance from your post..especially on the "flies" part.


 Relax, he was trolling.


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

jim11 said:


> 1. Civil wars
> 2. *The Gods Must Be Crazy (1980)*


Best comedy ever!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SmartCar said:


> Umm..1st off..:wtf 2nd Yes Nelson Mandela..did a few drastic things..i don't think i'd call it terrorism..in the least..what Mandela did/done..is minuscule compared to the sh*t the Racist South African whites pulled..heck the white racist South Africans..or proper word "Cheese Eaters" (Boers: from Netherlands) & Buck Teeth (No Offense) (Racist British Colonists) felt they were above everyone & everything..heck..they didn't even like their own children..made Black South African women take care of their kids..then when they grew attachment to the kids..or the kids grew attachment..sent the nanny/sitter away...the kids probably didn't even have much relationship with their actual parents..but i'm going off..the racist white's put Mandela in jail..for about..uh..27ish years..i believe..Mandela never seeing his family..or children, he gave up his freedom so that Black South Africans could have freedom..from racism, discrimination & murder..cus guess what, blacks were *KILLED*..thousands..& for what?..living in their givin country..might i add...all you hear racist whites say in America or Europe etc..is *GO BACK TO YOUR COUNTRY!* yet..they're in their country & your still giving them hell..i'm sorry but that Mandela comment set me off..i don't think you get it..i don't think you get discrimination..& please tell me if i'm missing anything..if i offended you..or misspoke..i apologize..i tend to do that, but Mandela is not a terrorist..he's a peaceful man..who just wanted his people to live in peace..i don't see how "rich white people are the victims" ..yes he got help from the Soviet's etc..i think anyone would do something drastic if their people were being hunted like animals..don't you think?..& while some of the stuff about the African continent are in fact true; i sensed a bit of ignorance from your post..especially on the "flies" part.


There was a reason why Mandela was on the US terrorist watch for such a long time. Because he was, you know, a terrorist.


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

When I think of Africa I think of a place that has a lot of underrated and under-appreciated beauty. It is so sad to read all of the negative things that people associate Africa with. Although I know the media plays a huge role in that. They are much more likely to report about something negative and tragic then something positive that’s going on over there. And if we have never been there ourselves and never try to study anything about it on our own, what else are we to think, when that is our only source of information? But still, the thought came to me that Africa is sort of the equivalent of a person who has SA. Much like a person who has SA, Africa is often misunderstood, looked down on, ridiculed, judged harshly and unappreciated for the beauty it possesses, even in spite of its flaws.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

nubly said:


> There was a reason why Mandela was on the US terrorist watch for such a long time. Because he was, you know, a terrorist.


You should really show some respect for the suffering of the south-african black population under the Apartheid. Don't take it lightly, it's beyond immature.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

nubly said:


> There was a reason why Mandela was on the US terrorist watch for such a long time. Because he was, you know, a terrorist.


then why was Obama honoring him at his funeral afterwards?..
your country is run by 2 face liars, thats how they fool people like you.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

moloko said:


> You should really show some respect for the suffering of the south-african black population under the Apartheid. Don't take it lightly, it's beyond immature.


 I'm not showing disrespect towards them. People like Gandhi, MLK and Cesar Chavez have proven that you can do a lot from peaceful movements without resorting to terrorists actions like Mandela.


Going crazy said:


> then why was Obama honoring him at his funeral afterwards?..
> your country is run by 2 face liars, thats how they fool people like you.


Who knows. While Obama was hanging out with Mandela, the US was mourning 20 firefighters that had died doing their jobs. That pretty much tells you where Obama's loyalties lie at.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Princess14 said:


> When I think of Africa I think of a place that has a lot of underrated and under-appreciated beauty. It is so sad to read all of the negative things that people associate Africa with. Although I know the media plays a huge role in that. They are much more likely to report about something negative and tragic then something positive that's going on over there. And if we have never been there ourselves and never try to study anything about it on our own, what else are we to think, when that is our only source of information? But still, the thought came to me that Africa is sort of the equivalent of a person who has SA. Much like a person who has SA, Africa is often misunderstood, looked down on, ridiculed, judged harshly and unappreciated for the beauty it possesses, even in spite of its flaws.


wow well spoken


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Elephants. Other exotic animals like that too, but elephants are what immediately comes to mind for some reason.


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> wow well spoken


Thanks


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Princess14 said:


> When I think of Africa I think of a place that has a lot of underrated and under-appreciated beauty. It is so sad to read all of the negative things that people associate Africa with. Although I know the media plays a huge role in that. They are much more likely to report about something negative and tragic then something positive that's going on over there. And if we have never been there ourselves and never try to study anything about it on our own, what else are we to think, when that is our only source of information? But still, the thought came to me that Africa is sort of the equivalent of a person who has SA. Much like a person who has SA, Africa is often misunderstood, looked down on, ridiculed, judged harshly and unappreciated for the beauty it possesses, even in spite of its flaws.


Thank you for that post.. i'm serious!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread doesn't have enough obscure and slightly less obscure music in it.









































...Well you know... 60% of my reason to be on this forum is to spam music.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Angelfire said:


> Best comedy ever!!


Indeed! Going to watch it again...again and again...


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Thank you for that post.. i'm serious!


Wow! Thanks so much. And your welcome haha.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Masks. Roots. Spirit.

Not joking, those words is how I feel about the Africans.

Such an immense culture, brings you to life.


I really like them, mostly the masks.


----------



## Lovely Larue (Jun 17, 2014)

Gold
Diamonds
oil
bananas
yams
coffee
pyramids
Serengeti
lions
kings and queens
dance
music
history
life
heartbeat
Mother


----------

